# ****** Vivarium Nr.3



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello guys









Just quick sneak peak









Viv size is : 60cm high x 50cm wide x 40cm depth. False bottom , with aquarium heater, to heat up water.


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

So all from beginning:

Eco earth + gg added




My own abg mix (orchid bark, eco earth,forest moss, oak leaves) :

Mixed abg + little bit of moss


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Ready for planting:

Cuttings :






Hides+petri dishes inside:





This days final (but not final final version) :


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh, stop it! I don't want to look at your perfect tanks, anymore, ok? I want people who have problems, and aren't always designers of beautiful vivs! :devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

I am a man who always have a lot of problems with a lot of questions  always asks good guys for advices  basically I am still rookie, maybe beginner now  . Always when I stars new topic I think Ron will come )) and its true )) thx pal  . :no1:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Orlex said:


> I am a man who always have a lot of problems with a lot of questions  always asks good guys for advices  basically I am still rookie, maybe beginner now  . Always when I stars new topic I think Ron will come )) and its true )) thx pal  . :no1:


My friend, I don't think you really need my help- but I am always happy to see what you do.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Sweet back ground.


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> My friend, I don't think you really need my help- but I am always happy to see what you do.


I know mate, thank you ! ))



Liam Yule said:


> Sweet back ground.


Everybody says same  shame its not made by me  .


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Orlex said:


> shame its not made by me  .



Aha he`s cheating :lol2::lol2:.


Mike


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> Aha he`s cheating :lol2::lol2:.
> 
> 
> Mike


 
So thatsssss how he gets the nice vivs : victory:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah  of course  you got me


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Orlex said:


> Hello guys image
> 
> Just quick sneak peak image
> 
> ...


with the false bottom in place and the background mass used, from the original dimensions of the tank, what is the approx' size would you say this equates too now?
is this purposely built for a particular species in mind?


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

s6t6nic6l said:


> with the false bottom in place and the background mass used, from the original dimensions of the tank, what is the approx' size would you say this equates too now?
> is this purposely built for a particular species in mind?


Never asked so hard questions my self  every tank have something on ground, but don`t think people calculate that size down, or they do?
Its still 50cm in length, false botom I believe is about 10cm, and baground not more than 3cm in some places and somwhere is about 15 cm including branches  . But I still like to say 60*50*40 :lol2:
That tall viv perfect for pumilios or ranitomeya, but I will keep something else in here, don`t want to reveal secret yet )) .


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Orlex said:


> Never asked so hard questions my self  every tank have something on ground, but don`t think people calculate that size down, or they do?
> Its still 50cm in length, false botom I believe is about 10cm, and baground not more than 3cm in some places and somwhere is about 15 cm including branches  . But I still like to say 60*50*40 :lol2:
> That tall viv perfect for pumilios or ranitomeya, but I will keep something else in here, don`t want to reveal secret yet )) .


:lol2: it isn't meant to be a test, i'm just workin on the volume spec's for thought.
given these now and visually inspecting the viv, would you say this equals to a floor space of 32 x 32cm, say, cubed?

arboreal species, maybe at a guess as the inhabitants?


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

I would say the background add more surface area then it uses up... for example if it was left bear not many frogs would use the space so all they would have is 40x50 floor area ... with the background im sure you have double the space to be used for the frogs and what can not be seen from the pic is ledges created by the wood at all levels and the ledges created by foam or something


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks grizzlymonkyboy for explaining )) ! :2thumb:





Update:


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Update:

Mimosa:
Vriesea Fenestralis




Plants came from http://www.dartfrog-...ute=common/home , thx Roland







.


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello everybody  we almost finished viv and bought some nice frogs from Reptilia osset shop  . Have look


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Whats the marcgravia on top of the coco hut? I have it but dont have the name.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

isnt it panama ficus ?


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Final version of viv , plants from one good man arrived ( Holand ) + frog pics.






Liam, sorry dont know, had it like cuttings .


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

The viv is looking well Mantas and the Oyapock appear to be settling in well, it was a pleasure rearing them and glad they have gone to a good home, busy again with tadpoles from their parents ;-)


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Dont know joe, Well... I didnt.. But It seems I do now. Cheers bud


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

How to change topic?


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

New photo :


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Some nice pictures for you


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Tinctorius Oyapock feeding time
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsZoWhVOyoA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> Oh, stop it! I don't want to look at your perfect tanks, anymore, ok? I want people who have problems, and aren't always designers of beautiful vivs! :devil:


You called?:whistling2:


----------

